# Drinking to take the edge off?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

What do you think about drinking a little to take the edge off? Just like 1 or 2 drinks before you are about to do something nerve-wracking. I hardly drink, but I think this might be helpful. For example there is an event I want to go to tonight and I think I'm going to go, but I flake out of things like this a lot cause I get so nervous. As long as you keep it under control and don't do it often, I don't think this would be any different than being a social drinker.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, if you keep below 3 drinks it isnt a problem as 3 beers a day is the recommend ammount. The only problem is that it could become a habit and that you start drinking more.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> What do you think about drinking a little to take the edge off? Just like 1 or 2 drinks before you are about to do something nerve-wracking. I hardly drink, but I think this might be helpful. For example there is an event I want to go to tonight and I think I'm going to go, but I flake out of things like this a lot cause I get so nervous. As long as you keep it under control and don't do it often, I don't think this would be any different than being a social drinker.


It will work but its dangerous behavior because it will quickly get out of control I would try it tonight go have some fun, but just think about how it could quickly turn into a bad habit.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I can't try it tonight cause I don't have any alcohol in the apartment. I'm trying to decide what to get. Beer is too much to drink and too many calories, shots would probably be too much at once, and wine is meant to be slowly enjoyed. I wish they had a 5-Hour No-Anxiety like they do 5-Hour Energy.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Well I can't try it tonight cause I don't have any alcohol in the apartment. I'm trying to decide what to get. Beer is too much to drink and too many calories, shots would probably be too much at once, and wine is meant to be slowly enjoyed. I wish they had a 5-Hour No-Anxiety like they do 5-Hour Energy.


Try some vodka (grey goose)
It would be alot better to get a script for Klonopin though.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Well I can't try it tonight cause I don't have any alcohol in the apartment. I'm trying to decide what to get. Beer is too much to drink and too many calories, shots would probably be too much at once, and wine is meant to be slowly enjoyed. I wish they had a 5-Hour No-Anxiety like they do 5-Hour Energy.


Id go for the beer, force yourself to drink it, just take it slowly and drink it while you are there.
Chugging down hard liquer at once is a bad idea.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

crayzyMed said:


> Chugging down hard liquer at once is a bad idea.


No it's not..... It's only bad when you piss yourself. I wouldn't know anything about that though


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL for getting drunk its good yes


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Well, if you keep below 3 drinks it isnt a problem as 3 beers a day is the recommend ammount. The only problem is that it could become a habit and that you start drinking more.


Isn't it 3 units, not 3 beers?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> Isn't it 3 units, not 3 beers?


I think so, dont know.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Ya just be careful. I did this and it turned into a seven year binge lol. But not everyone has an addictive personality like me.


----------



## namowrepus (Nov 19, 2009)

Be careful with that. I started that way and over the years it crept up on me to the point where I couldn't go a day without something to drink. I think about drinking when I get home from work and it's hard to stop myself now.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i thought about that to...but i don't trust myself...and that could become a very bad habit...if you do it once...why would u have reason to not do it again and again...


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I went to the place where the event was, looked around a bit, but got nervous and left. I'm not sure I really wanted to go now that I think of it. I don't know.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Well I went to the place where the event was, looked around a bit, but got nervous and left. I'm not sure I really wanted to go now that I think of it. I don't know.


What made you nervous, were there a lot of people there?


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Got2GetGoing said:


> What made you nervous, were there a lot of people there?


It was a book discussion for a book giving girls advice on dating stuff so it was all women as I expected (1 other guy). I was curious about the topic, but being the only guy was too much.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> It was a book discussion for a book giving girls advice on dating stuff so it was all women as I expected (1 other guy). I was curious about the topic, but being the only guy was too much.


LOL im just picturing walking in the room and all the girls staring at you.


----------



## mike80 (Jan 9, 2010)

My main drink of choice was vodka back in the day because it hit me like a ton of bricks in such a short amount of time. Whereas before I used to drink beer and it only made me feel bloated and sleepy. I have nothing against drinking when going out because it made me free in a sense. No inhibitions and no f'worries.

When I was on holidays I was getting smashed every night. It also helped that I was in a new environment and felt like I had no SA at all. I was scoring with the ladies a lot as well. He he. Back home I'm my usual loser self. I think a new career will help me though. 

So yeah drink if you need too, but be smart about it.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

People have been using alcohol to mellow themselves out since...forever. But keep it in check so you don't end up a drunk.


----------



## CoriDory (Jul 29, 2009)

i think a glass of wine or a simple mix drink (gin and tonic) is ok for big social events. But a klonopin script really is a lot better. I remember when going on dates, the other person always wanted to go to a bar to grab some drinks first...to loosen up. I always felt a bit like I had an edge cause I had something to help me relax..hehe.. 
Drinking on benzos can be an addictive combo, so i don't recommend that.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

I always have a beer or two before I go out, but that's it. For example, if I have a date, or am going to a concert, or am going to a sports event, I will have a drink or two before I go. This is known as 'pregaming' and is more or less socially acceptable. My group of friends does not have SA like I do but they still enjoy pregaming.

Of course you have to keep it under control. I haven't vomited or blacked out from drinking in years. I usually don't go above 5 drinks a night on weekends or 2-3 drinks a night on weekdays.

Moderation is the key to sustainability my friend. A beer a day keeps the psychologist away.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is my main problem, I would get drunk before handing out resumes, going to work anything. I usually chug back 5 beers within 20 mins and go do my **** (I don't drive don't worry lol). Luckily i've found Propranolol so I do not need to drink anymore when I do daily things


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Got2GetGoing said:


> Try some vodka (grey goose)


Allegedly the best tasting vodka in the world. I'm not sure how it can have the best taste when vodka is defined as a liquor that has no taste.:stu

Personally, I much prefer chardonnay.


----------



## cristina1226 (Jan 22, 2010)

try some Wine, it tastes better and you wont get a beer belly..


----------



## Sara7744 (Feb 17, 2010)

All I really need is one glass of wine to relax. If you're going to drink more, it can make you wake up in the middle of the night to pee and end up keeping you up because you're dehydrated and your heart is pounding. Then in the morning you feel like crap. I reserve alcohol for weekends, but one or two glasses a few weeknights should be fine. However, the less you drink during the week, the less alcohol you need to unwind during the weekend because your tolerance decreases. And be careful about mixing alcohol with sleep medications--it will be really hard to wake up and focus the next day.

Also, remember there are alternatives to drinking to relax. You can also read or watch a good movie. Most of us drink to transport ourselves, forgetting there are much healthier ways of doing this. If you're a writer, write a story! It will satisfy your craving to "escape". Computer games can also be relaxing/entertaining. You don't have to be a true "gamer" to play; a classic DOS Adventure game is another way to immerse yourself in a pleasing world.


----------



## ShyRon (Dec 3, 2009)

This could be dangerous. I'm taking Addictions in school right now & I can tell you a lot of alcoholics and drug addicts were shy & took substances to alleviate it. I also drank a lot during university to help with the shyness & I'm lucky I never became an alcoholic (i guess i just grew out of it). I


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

ShyRon said:


> This could be dangerous. I'm taking Addictions in school right now & I can tell you a lot of alcoholics and drug addicts were shy & took substances to alleviate it. I also drank a lot during university to help with the shyness & I'm lucky I never became an alcoholic (i guess i just grew out of it). I


I turned into a serious drunk, by drinking to deal with anxiety. I drank so much over the years I had to stop 6 months ago, my liver is in bad, bad shape. If I drink again it will kill me.

I can relate to Jcq...it only started out for me with a couple here & there to calm my nerves. Then I was power drinking, I could easily down a 6 pack within 45 minutes. Then I was drinking to help me sleep. Then when I woke up in the middle of the night & couldn't go back to sleep. You get the idea, how it turned from a couple to calm down into a case a day.

Not saying that happens to everybody, but I'm proof it does happen to some.


----------



## joes (Oct 29, 2009)

Speaking from personal experience I would advice you strongly against this. It took me about four years before I was able to get my life back on track. It started out as just a drink before going to meet people for a social event and was easy to justify cause everyone else drinks when they go out. But soon you feel the need to use it for more and more situations (at the time I thought I could manage it) and you need much more to achieve the same feeling. 

At that stage it takes away your personality and is controlling YOU. I hope this advice could save you years of wasted life (not exaggerating) although I did come out stronger which is one good thing about it.


----------

